# Nina Ballerina



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've learned to pose very quickly...


















Butter wouldn't melt... How cute am I? 


















Loving mummy's shoes already...



















Time for bed.. I'm a good girl and love my crate... My room mate isn't so sure! He's noisy!



















Ahhh.. Asleep already..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super, duper, duper ....puppy broody pictures  she's a beauty, love the one of her tilting her head xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love love love! And the little paw cross oh my! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm loving the head tilt and the crossed paws too! Feel glad to have got to see her.. Has calmed me down a bit! Still can't wait until next Tuesday!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nina Ballerina is going to have lovely long legs like her big sister Lola.
She is so beautiful. Lucky you.
Did Lola give you a thorough going over with her nose when you got home?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely pics Ruth ... Especially love the 2nd last one 

I'm scrolling down thinking please have more and more and more and you never disappoint 

She reminds me of Janes Honey a little bit. 

SHe's just gorgeous 

Is it 7 sleeps now??

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not long til tues xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Nina Ballerina is going to have lovely long legs like her big sister Lola.
> She is so beautiful. Lucky you.
> Did Lola give you a thorough going over with her nose when you got home?


Oh yes... Lola was most interested! She conducted a thorough investigation of my shoes and jeans! Hehe!

Marzi, her legs are so long! She is just divine!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Lovely pics Ruth ... Especially love the 2nd last one
> 
> I'm scrolling down thinking please have more and more and more and you never disappoint
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi,

I like to post lots.. I always want more from others so make sure. Post plenty! You can never have too many right? The second last one is definitely cute.. Little paws! 

7 sleeps! Xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Must have been amazing to have cuddles, she is so beautiful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Was lovely Amanda.. She gave me lots of licks and kisses!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She loves her mommy already x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so cute!!!!!!!! I love her little head I want to kiss her Cutest puppy I have seen in a while


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> She loves her mommy already x


I hope so Karen... Feeling a little guilty about taking her away from everything she knows next Tuesday. I hope she gets used to us quickly and doesn't fret too much.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She is so cute!!!!!!!! I love her little head I want to kiss her Cutest puppy I have seen in a while


Aw thanks Renee... Have to pinch myself... Still can't believe she is ours!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes...

Keep them coming Ruth, we NEVER tire of puppy pics ... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another shoe chewing pic...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yummy, mummy xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is such a lovely colour Ruth. Did you take Lola with you?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No be not taken Lola! The big reveal will be next Tuesday!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute chewing on your shoe Soon she will have lots of toys


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely, gorgeous pics! Love, love, LOVE the one of her tilting her head 

She is the most gorgeous colour


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Another shoe chewing pic...


I'm just waiting for the post after she comes home and completely destroys your fav footwear 
Oh well, you can't say you haven't been warned!
Still, who wants shoes when they have a puppy as cute as Nina


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh wow, what a gorgeous little girl she is! She seems to have grown loads since the last pics. Love the last photo with all the pups playing in the background and the one with her little paws crossed..... She is going to be as elegant as princess Lola bear!! Love your shoes btw, hope they survived!!

Only 6 sleeps now!!!

N xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine!!! Shoes are grand.. She wasn't the only one having a nibble! 6 sleeps yay xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are any of the other owners going to join us on here Ruth ....you could make little cards to go in the puppy packs


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will ask Esther if anyone else knows about the forum. Would be lovely to keep in touch.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful pup, I'm sure we will see much more of her, can't wait to hear what Lola thinks of her new little play toy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH, just the cutest thing ever!


----------

